# Hepl Running Speaker Wire in my Riser



## eiger (Aug 16, 2009)

Hey Guys,

Not usually a double poster but I wasn't sure where the topic was more appropriate, and I have a small sense of urgency with my construction:

I'm in the middle of constructing my riser. Here are the stats:

Front row: 4 seats
Back row: 3 seats

My requirement is to have every seat have a shaker/kicker in the future.

Basically, I just need to know what my speaker wiring run should look like before I seal up the box. I have a BKA-1000 amp, but in all likely hood will probably use two amps 

Can someone explain to me

a) how many speaker wire runs I should have in the box?
b) how many binding posts I want to have in the front and back of my riser to accomplish the above goal?

Hope the above question makes sense. Any help you guys can offer is ultimately appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

I recently checked into this and got an email response on how they should be done. Unfortunately, it is on my other computer. I will try to post a link for you tomorrow if someone else does not beat me to it.


----------



## eiger (Aug 16, 2009)

ALMFamily said:


> I recently checked into this and got an email response on how they should be done. Unfortunately, it is on my other computer. I will try to post a link for you tomorrow if someone else does not beat me to it.


That would be awesome if you or someone else can help out. 

Guy helping me with the construction will be here in the A.M, so the sooner the better!


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

> a) how many speaker wire runs I should have in the box?


One speaker wire for each shaker. Based on your post, that appears to be seven wires total. Just to be clear, we’re talking about a two-conductor wire that will handle the signal (+) and (-) for each shaker.



> b) how many binding posts I want to have in the front and back of my riser to accomplish the above goal?


Again, one binding post for each speaker wire.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Here is the sketch that I was sent - hope this helps!


----------



## eiger (Aug 16, 2009)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> One speaker wire for each shaker. Based on your post, that appears to be seven wires total. Just to be clear, we’re talking about a two-conductor wire that will handle the signal (+) and (-) for each shaker.
> 
> Again, one binding post for each speaker wire.
> 
> ...


Thanks Wayne,

So for my front row if I have four chairs with 4 shakers, I would want to look at something like this in the riser?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Yup, that’ll work. And a second one for the second row, of course... :T

You can do the wiring scheme in ALMFamily’s diagram inside the riser, but I’d recommend doing full home-runs inside the riser, all the way back to the amp rack. That gives you maximum flexibility: You can easily accomplish the series / parallel combo right at the amp rack, but if you later decided you wanted / needed a separate amp channel for each shaker, it's as easy as switching the wiring around at the amps and go that route. You’d be hosed if you did the series-parallel wiring inside the riser. Make sense?

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## LeBon (Mar 10, 2012)

I ran a single home run #12 AWG speaker wire from each group of seats to each BKA1000 Buttkicker amplifier. Then did the series-parallel wiring in the seats themselves. Very simple, and reduces the wiring to the rack area. Works great.


----------

